# question about yew stump cookie



## phinds (Jul 8, 2013)

I just took down a couple of good-sized yew shrubs in my back yard and I have some short smallish branches that a couple of might be OK to cut up and dry for pen blanks but my real issue is whether or not I should try to do anything with the stump pieces that I salvaged. I cut all the limbs back to the root ball but it still wasn't low enough so I chain-sawed the rest level with the ground and saved what came off. 

It is GORGEOUS wood (the pics don't do it justice) but I have no idea if it is going to destroy itself while drying. If I were to cut these to 1 1/2" thick cookies does anyone have any idea what would happen to them sitting off in a corner for a couple of years? I figure since it's ALL end grain, if I coat both sides, it will NEVER dry so I'm thinking of just making the cookies and crossing my fingers. BUT ... getting that 2nd edge cut off moderately parallel to the existing surface with only a chain saw to work with may be more trouble than it's worth ... that's really my question. Should I even bother to attempt it?

[attachment=27363]
flat side of what could be a cookie

[attachment=27366]
closeup

[attachment=27364]
ugly side of what could be a cookie (but clearly isn't)

[attachment=27365]
branches


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 8, 2013)

I say just go crazy with it as it is while its green and rough turn a bowl out of it...... if it cracks you can inlace it. 

If you decide ya don't wanna mess with them, send them to me and ill give it a shot...... lolol


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 9, 2013)

Rough turning them and waxing may be a pretty good option. You could always process them a bit smaller for pens, calls, stoppers, etc.. then wax 'em. Waxing or leaving them how they are will take quite a while for them to dry.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2013)

phinds said:


> ... that's really my question. Should I even bother to attempt it?



http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/justdoit_zpsf5de88a3.jpeg

:morning2:


----------



## phinds (Jul 10, 2013)

Kevin, I love these pieces so much I'm GONNA do it but I'm still wondering if they are going to blow up on me after a while.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 10, 2013)

They will dry, even if they are sealed, just very slowly. But sealing will give you the best chance for success. I've cut up quite a few green blocks and slathered anchor seal all over them and they dry in a few months, of course, that's here in AZ. What have you got to loose?


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 10, 2013)

How large in diameter are these "cookies'?


----------



## phinds (Jul 10, 2013)

sbwertz said:


> How large in diameter are these "cookies'?




Right at 1 foot each


----------

